# UAE's GDP grows at 26% to Dh485b



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*UAE's GDP grows at 26% to Dh485b*

Abu Dhabi: High oil price pushed the UAE's GDP growth at 26.4 per cent, reaching Dh485 billion in 2005, according to the Ministry of Economy.

This is the highest GDP growth recorded by any country in recent history and reflects the high level of inflation.

"The GDP stood at Dh485 billion for an annual growth rate of 26.4 per cent in 2004 current prices, due to the increase in international oil prices. The average price for a barrel of oil was $54 in 2005 compared to $36.1 in 2004, which was reflected on the growth of the sector's revenues from Dh124 billion to Dh174 billion," it said.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

so what will be the rank of the UAE in GDP list?


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i think it is third after china and india? or was that something else


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what is the source for this

hard to believe


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

wow thats good news


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

The 26% GDP growth is in nominal terms, so it's not adjusted for inflation. They had an article at www.gulfnews.com last week where they said UAE GDP grew by around 10% in real terms. But 10% GDP growth is still high, maybe the highest in the world.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ They predicted 12% for 2006 in real terms 



Dubai-Lover said:


> what is the source for this
> 
> hard to believe


the ministry of economy


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> what is the source for this
> 
> hard to believe


Emirates Today


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

DG said:


> so what will be the rank of the UAE in GDP list?


UAE is #59
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/rankorder/2001rank.html


----------

